# ./configure Permission denied...kennts sich jemand aus



## Klaustress (30. Oktober 2003)

sobald ich 
$ ./configure --prefix=

eingebe, erhalte ich unter der suse8.2 immer nur: 
  permission denied
ohne weitere details; die vielen, vielen faq's im www haben mir leider auch nicht weitergeholfen.
is anybody out there helping me? (an beginner)
tanx klaus


----------



## Thomas Kuse (30. Oktober 2003)

Sind alle Dateien, die configure benutzen will von Deinem User aus zugreifbar?

als su hast schon mal probiert?


----------



## Christian Fein (31. Oktober 2003)

Wenn du dich mit bash auskennen würdest,
solltest du das ./configure script anschauen wo 
er zugriff auch welches File verlangt was ihm
nicht gewährt wird.

Die hauruckmethode (wenn mann nicht genügend
bash kentnisse hat):
su -c './configure .....'
pass eingeben

Aber dies wirklich nur bei Tar Balls machen denen
zu vertrauen sind, (z.b Offizielle Seite einer allgemein
bekannten Anwendung)I


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. Oktober 2003)

Wenn du beim ./configure kein --prefix angibst, und es als normaler User ausführst, werden Binarys in /usr/bin oder /usr/local/bin gespielt. Und Schreibzugriff hast du als normaler User auf diese Verzeichnisse natürlich nicht.

Lösung:

a) su -> ./configure ....
b) ./configure --prefix=$HOME


----------



## Klaustress (31. Oktober 2003)

danke liebe leute für die tips; konnte das Problem mit chmod lösen;  leider weiß ich nich mehr genau, was ich eingegeben habe; hatte den Befehl bei den xampp - leuten irgendwo auf ihrer faq-seite gefunden; (war etwa so: $ chmod u ./configure)
blöde, dass ich immer noch so rumeier;  werde mich aber bessern; 
danke nochmal


----------

